
This local paper's bet on micropayments will generate ~$100k this year - napoleond
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/04/the-winnipeg-free-press-bet-on-micropayments-will-generate-about-100000-in-revenue-this-year/
======
pink_dinner
Yeah, well....How long before the paid for articles are copied and released
for free?

